
IPhone Doom Classic Progress Report - justinweiss
http://www.idsoftware.com/iphone-doom-classic-progress/
======
erik
I'm happy to see id software benefiting so directly from the GPL release of
their source for their old games.

The community got some neat code to play with. And now id has updated OpenGL
ready codebases to work with for relatively easy iPhone ports.

No one saw anything like this coming when they first started open sourcing
their games.

------
pistoriusp
Multiplayer Doom should be a lot of fun!

I just finished a great book based on the two John's from id Software called
Masters of Doom [[http://www.amazon.com/Masters-Doom-Created-Transformed-
Cultu...](http://www.amazon.com/Masters-Doom-Created-Transformed-
Culture/dp/0375505245)]. It was a great read and I would recommend it to
anyone who loved games.

~~~
jodrellblank
_Multiplayer Doom should be a lot of fun!_

Yes, it... was.

------
mis
Android has had this for a while and it rocks.

~~~
ajross
Unless things have improved since I tried it a while back, this isn't
comparable. The Android thing was a straight port of the 2.5D sprites-on-
raycasting engine. And it works well enough, but the G1 trackball isn't nearly
sensitive enough to actually be fun.

Carmack's port is using the 3D hardware to do filtering, and he at least
claims to be worrying about gameplay and frame rate consistency, something
that's a real problem in the Android application.

